# one piece or takedown longbow



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

Just curious is there an advantage to one or the other. I like the idea of a takedown since it would be easier to transort, but is a one piece more durable or more accurate?


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I dont know if either one is more durable than the other but a take down is generaly heavier than a one peice which makes it easier to hold steady


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

One piece are usually cheaper (for me reads: easier to build). Takedowns are more convenient and heavier, which makes them more stable (and occasionally helps dampen handshock).


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for some of the information. I've been looking at the bob lee bows, and one of the things I'm noticing is that the takedown long bows almost look like recurves. Is this just because of the pictures or to TD longbows have a recurve look?


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*t/d*

I bought a Roy Hall t/d longbow. I wasn't sure I'd like it because my other bow is super light and has a thin grip. I have to say though it is a great shooter and the mass in the riser feels good. It does have a recurve look to it.-Steve


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Crushinweight said:


> Just curious is there an advantage to one or the other. I like the idea of a takedown since it would be easier to transort, but is a one piece more durable or more accurate?


Apart from the other advantages that others have listed, some people get takedowns because they're easier to pack for storage and travel. I dunno...I've had takedown recurves before, but I tend to like the one-pieces better, with recurves and definitely as far as longbows are concerned. There's just something about a solid, well-built one-piece that appeals to me _individually_, although the only "better" as far as I'm concerned is the individual shooter's personal preference. There is no "wrong" opinion as far as this issue is concerned...


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

Will you actually take the bow down? What kind of take-down system are you looking at? 

Most of the 2 piece longbows I have shot have had issues with noise from the takedown or hinge area. The only reason I have some now is so I can fly with the bow in my rolling gear bag. The only time I shoot them is if I am flying somewhere as well, otherwise its a one piece.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I got flamed for this earlier on here, but in my... MY experience, I THINK, THAT WOULD BE MY OPINION, that a take down from reliable manufacturer is a stronger, with less issues or breaking, than a one piece in a RECURVE bow for some shooters or shooting styles... mine is 30-31".

Much Aloha,

Tom :beer:


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a hoyt gamemaster right now and it's a TD. First traditional bow that I've bought. A friend of mine has a few Long bows and he said he's more acurate with the long bows and that they are easier to shoot. So what is the major difference between a longbow and recurve? Like I said I was looking at bob lee bows and the TD longbow as far as specs go is nearly identical to recurve. Sorry for the basic questions, but I like the this traditional stuff and have been getting addicted to it.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Crushinweight said:


> ...is a one piece more durable or more accurate?


Unless the bow was poorly constructed, accuracy usually falls to the archer…

Durable, as well, falls to the level of care given…i.e.: if you took a 1 piece and a takedown and threw them both off a cliff, which would be more durable? Might not be the relevant question…know what I mean? Rick.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Crushinweight said:


> I have a hoyt gamemaster right now and it's a TD. First traditional bow that I've bought. A friend of mine has a few Long bows and he said he's more acurate with the long bows and that they are easier to shoot. So what is the major difference between a longbow and recurve? Like I said I was looking at bob lee bows and the TD longbow as far as specs go is nearly identical to recurve. Sorry for the basic questions, but I like the this traditional stuff and have been getting addicted to it.


There are lots of "recurve vs. longbow?" threads. Just look through the history. But the truth is, most recurves are built to me MORE accurate anymore than longbows. And I'm a longbowman


----------



## daveparr (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had many different longbow 2 pc takedown systems. The one that has given me the least trouble (didn't break, didn't make noise) was the Great Northern hinge takedown system. I have never had any problems with the 3 pc takedown bows.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I prefer and only shoot TD longbows now because I can get a recurve style grip which fits my hands much better than most single piece longbow grips do. I also like the ability to get different poundage limbs from the bowyer if I want to change out later....


----------



## unkieford (Jun 7, 2010)

Another (obvious) benefit to T/D is that you can change the limbs. Break one? Slap a new set on. Want heavier weight for hunting, lighter for target? Or longer? A T/d can do that.
But I still insist on a 1 piece for my own amusement. 

---Ford---


----------



## rkr1991 (Jul 25, 2009)

sdpeb1 said:


> I bought a Roy Hall t/d longbow. I wasn't sure I'd like it because my other bow is super light and has a thin grip. I have to say though it is a great shooter and the mass in the riser feels good. It does have a recurve look to it.-Steve


i got a roy hall longbow 2pc. an love it as well


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

alanraw said:


> Apart from the other advantages that others have listed, some people get takedowns because they're easier to pack for storage and travel. I dunno...I've had takedown recurves before, but I tend to like the one-pieces better, with recurves and definitely as far as longbows are concerned. There's just something about a solid, well-built one-piece that appeals to me _individually_, although the only "better" as far as I'm concerned is the individual shooter's personal preference. There is no "wrong" opinion as far as this issue is concerned...


this is how I feel about it as well

The only time I've felt my take down Bear super Kodiak recurve was an advantage was horsepacking for elk, I rarely shot it unless I wa planning an elk hunt prefering my one piece recurve and longbow for local hunting.


----------

